# Anyone Attemding Clane hosp?



## fingerscrossed1 (Apr 29, 2009)

Hi
Just woundering if there is anyone out there attending clane hosp? I'm single about to start iui with donor sperm, anyone else in the same boat?


----------



## Ladyhex (Sep 6, 2008)

sorry i dont even know where it is    is it in the south ?


----------



## Mersie (Aug 7, 2008)

Hi Fingerscrossed
I know there are lots of girls on the Irish site - Rollercoaster - who are attending Clane.  You might want to try looking for a buddy there?  Good luck and hope you get your BFP.
Mersie


----------



## Caromia (May 1, 2010)

Hello,
I've been attending Clane for donor IUI for the past year. I'm also single. The staff there are brilliant. If you have any questions let me know.


----------



## Lychee (Jul 15, 2009)

Hi,
I'm on my 2nd IVF with them---this time was a FET.  I initially was going to Dr. Brett, but she has since moved. I'm now seeing Shamoun.  I find out on Tuesday if this has worked.  I'll give you the scoop after.  x


----------



## Lychee (Jul 15, 2009)

Clane=not great.  They give very little information about what they are doing in written form.  They don't use ultrasound guidance for transfers (unless requested), you don't get to see photos of your embryos, they aren't forthcoming about time frames and don't give you much leway when trying to schedule around work or holidays.  Basically, I feel they keep their cards close to their chest in order to avoid liability when things go wrong.  In general, the nurses are kind...ff is a lot more help though in most cases when a question arises.  Would I get treatment there again---no.  Would I recommend them...no.  Go to the UK where the ART industry is REGULATED. ART in Ireland (Republic) is just another example of how the HSE and healthcare in Ireland in general is for the birds to say the least.  Oh, the main doctor over there ...Shamoun is not personable and tries to talk above you rather than to you.  God do I miss American trained doctors.    Oh, and they only have caffeinated coffee and tea in the waiting room....How bad is that?  All the research says us TTConceivers should avoid it.  Plonkers.  Good luck for your IUI let me know if it works, part of my faith will be restored in the place.


----------



## Hopestar (May 15, 2009)

Hi Lychee, so sorry to hear that your cycle did not work...Iwas in the same clinic and agree 100% with your commemts, the only good thing about the place was the nurses. Have since moved to sims in Dublin-----different world,way more progressive and professional and have amoung the top success rates in eu,may be worth a shot before goin to uk


----------



## Lychee (Jul 15, 2009)

Hi Hopestar,  wow it does look like SIMS has done some proper research on you and DH.  I often wonder if I have killer cells, etc.  Great to know they test for all of that.  Let me know how you get on.  So glad to see I'm not the only one disppointed in the other place.   xo


----------



## Ermitrude (May 17, 2010)

Have to say i've had a very different experience to that of Lychee and Hopestar.  I've found the staff including dr S very compassionate - now maybe its because of my own particluar situation but have always felt very comfortable there.  Treated as an individual and always got any info i requested.

After my 4th failed iui this year I asked about auto immune testing (which only S*ms do in the South) and Dr S told me to go and get the bloods done with my gp and if there were any issues (there weren't) that he'd consider steroids etc.  Think they are good if you fit into the normal range of things but if auto immune issues are your problem S*ms is definitely the place to be.

I'm just after my 1st ivf with them and they were excellent, i've an extremely posterior cervix so requested that a specific nurse do my transfer and that was no problem at all, also the embryologist was brilliant at giving daily updates on my embies - even over the weekend.

Anyway i know its a while since you asked the question fingerscrossed but just wanted to give you another perspective.  Really hope your iui works out for you - I got pg twice with it, so it does work.

Best of luck

Erm


----------

